# 6 yo OTTB, possible prospect.



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

So I totally stalked you to this post... *cough* but anyway... other than standing a little under himself which may totally be just an awkward pose rather than a true conformation fault, he looks very well put together. And he's bay... hopefully he's not gone yet! He is gorgeous!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

HAHA! Thanks for stalking me and the critique. I had not noticed that. I did kind of think his feet were small.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I find with a lot of OTTBs, their feet are over trimmed. His feet are a touch on the small side but... with good farrier care I don't really foresee it being a major issue for him.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! hes one handsome boy!!! Keep us updated... hope you get him!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow he's got some major eye appeal. Congrats on getting approved. The hard work is done.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow was the first thing i thought! He looks like he has a really soft eye and a calm but eager to please expression  hope everything works out, he looks amazing!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree CB....his feet do appear a bit small to me, maybe has some long pasterns as well?

Other than that, I think hes stunning! Good Luck, and Congrats on getting approved! Thats awesome!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OwnedByAlli said:


> Wow was the first thing i thought! He looks like he has a really soft eye and a calm but eager to please expression  hope everything works out, he looks amazing!


 ^^ This. Hope you get him!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's definitely an eye catcher! Good luck!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

8O what a beautiful boy. He is just stunning.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

He is standing a little under himself but it could just be the photo. I would take him. He looks well built and proportioned to me. I am however no professional. 

People say this to me about the OTTB's I am looking at because I am in a similar position to you, they are "leggy" and have long pasterns...but they are bred to run. It often means a smoother ride IMO  

Good luck...I know I have had a few disappointments with the ones I find that are snatched up so quickly. I hope it works out!!!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I really like him. I hope that everything works out for you!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful light bay. Would like to see more heel on those back feet, might be why he's standing under a bit.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Still no more info but she explained that their regular vet is dealing with a big sale in their area. I know there is allot of interest in this boy so I haven't gotten my hopes up to terribly much lol. Thank you all for your feedback!


----------

